# The Best Professional Retriever Trainers



## golden_man (Feb 23, 2014)

Who are the best retriever trainers in the east?
What do they charge per month?
By what measure of success do you judge them by?


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

golden_man said:


> Who are the best retriever trainers in the east?
> What do they charge per month?
> By what measure of success do you judge them by?


My vote goes to Buck Shope at Swift River located in Orange, Mass.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

golden_man said:


> Who are the best retriever trainers in the east?


In the east, I would say Alan Pleasant, Al Arthur, Ed Forry and Chris Ledford


golden_man said:


> What do they charge per month?


Not sure off the top of my head, but about the same as everyone else.


golden_man said:


> By what measure of success do you judge them by?


Success in field trials


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

golden_man said:


> Who are the best retriever trainers in the east?
> What do they charge per month?
> By what measure of success do you judge them by?


Are you interested in hunt tests or field trials?


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Doublehaul's list is on point but I think you should add the Roberts. But it's not really about the best trainer it's really about the quality of your dog. These trainers are great but the dog they work with better have good breeding and good work ethics.

Oh and something tells me you are a golden person by your name. If so the Robert's qualified a golden for Nationals and put the FC on the Golden.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

moscowitz said:


> Doublehaul's list is on point but I think you should add the Roberts. But it's not really about the best trainer it's really about the quality of your dog. These trainers are great but the dog they work with better have good breeding and good work ethics.


Of course you are right. It is a silly question. There are a lot of excellent trainers in the region, not even including young dog folks and folks who come down to the SE in the winter. The ones above are off the top of my head and there is some objective measure to include them. They do all get excellent dogs. There is no way to prove it but the best trainer in the east may well be a gun dog trainer who gets some pretty bad dogs and does his or her best with what little there is to work with.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

All depends on who you're asking and how their dog did that weekend.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Hands down Robert Milner- just ax him.

Trying to help out in the worst way regards

Bubba


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Hands down Robert Milner- just ax him.
> 
> Trying to help out in the worst way regards
> 
> Bubba


[Bubba drops the mic on the floor and walks off the stage.]

You nailed it, Bubba. Can't argue that one.


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

golden_man said:


> By what measure of success do you judge them by?


I have no knowledge of East coast trainers, price I would assume depends on the trainers success, north of $1000 a month would be highly likely. Your last question could be a thread in itself. Certainly success in titling dogs in both Hunt tests and Field Trials but there are other considerations. Do their training methods meet your expectations? Do they have a history of washing out a lot of dogs? Definitely some thing's I would research, and I would want to see the trainer in action before sending my dog to them.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I have judged dogs in the Open that were trained and run by:
- Andy Attar
- Ed Forry
- Alan Pleasant
- Paul Sletten
(and I am probably missing some folks) whose dogs looked pretty good. I have no idea as to their training methods, however. Or cost.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

DoubleHaul said:


> In the east, I would say Alan Pleasant, Al Arthur, Ed Forry and Chris Ledford
> 
> Not sure off the top of my head, but about the same as everyone else.
> 
> ...


I'd second Ed Forry for sure. We had 4 FCs trained by him in the 90s. I trained with a few years ago again and I really enjoyed it and his dogs looked good. He's been training dogs for a very long time and has lots of FCs.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

I say Al Arthur. Thoroughly enjoyed day training with him in Michigan. Learned alot!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I assume you have a Golden you want to place with a professional FT trainer. Save youself some trouble and just put dog with Randy if possible. He already has special gloves. If you live within and hour or two of Philadelphia your decission is that much easier.


----------



## R.T. Haas (Mar 30, 2009)

Mark Mosher, Sugarfoot Kennel, ME.
Randy Bohn, Rammin Retrievers, PA.


----------



## nick_wilburn (Jun 30, 2012)

Tera Lanczak Bay Blue Kennels, MI And TX


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

golden_man said:


> Who are the best retriever trainers in the east?
> What do they charge per month?
> By what measure of success do you judge them by?


No particular order
Amy Hunt
Angie Becker
Tera Lanczak


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

moscowitz said:


> Doublehaul's list is on point but I think you should add the Roberts. But it's not really about the best trainer it's really about the quality of your dog. These trainers are great but the dog they work with better have good breeding and good work ethics.
> 
> Oh and something tells me you are a golden person by your name. If so the Robert's qualified a golden for Nationals and put the FC on the Golden.


Mike, Clean out your private message box. Unable to reply...Thanks, Freya


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

You also need to look at the style of the trainer compared to your own dog. Since it seems that you run Goldens, that is another aspect that should be taken into consideration. Some pros don't even have breeds other than labs on their truck. 

Attar and Ward have Goldens on their trucks. Attar started with Chessies. Sometimes it's important to know the background of the pro. And you don't really say where in the East that you actually live?


----------



## Dooley (Feb 1, 2011)

Robert Milner - Duckhill Kennels

Mike Stewart - Wildrose Kennels


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> You also need to look at the style of the trainer compared to your own dog. Since it seems that you run Goldens, that is another aspect that should be taken into consideration. Some pros don't even have breeds other than labs on their truck.
> 
> Attar and Ward have Goldens on their trucks. Attar started with Chessies. Sometimes it's important to know the background of the pro. And you don't really say where in the East that you actually live?


I was thinking the same thing. Isn't Florida also in the East?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Interesting. I only saw one poster ask the OP what his goals are. So far no answer...


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Dooley said:


> Robert Milner - Duckhill Kennels
> 
> Mike Stewart - Wildrose Kennels


Evan Graham - The Internet

Tony Marshall - RTF


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

mjh345 said:


> Evan Graham - The Internet
> 
> Tony Marshall - RTF


Awww you thought about me. And on a Sunday no less. I hope you had your pants on. BTW thanks for finally coming out and letting us all know what your agenda is here on the forum.


----------



## Fowl Dawgs (Jul 27, 2013)

I would start by asking, "what do you want the dog to do?" The "Best" is all determined by what you are looking to accomplish.


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Hands down Robert Milner- just ax him.
> 
> Trying to help out in the worst way regards
> 
> Bubba



Nailed it.....


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Fowl Dawgs said:


> I would start by asking, "*what do you want the dog to do*?" The "Best" is all determined by what you are looking to accomplish.


Tru dat. Iike if the answer is SRS, Are there more than a few names worth mentioning? 

john


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

The real answer is it depends. The "best professional" will be different for every owner depending on goals, expectations and previous experience.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

The best pro is the one you trust your dog with and will help you achieve the goals you have set for your dog if possible.

Sean


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm going to answer the question based on ME not the op  since we are unsure of their requirements and or goals

From the HT pro's I've seen Only 2 really stand out as "knowledgeable" dog folk and genuinely good people...Their dogs are ALWAYS up beat, great attitudes and are more then "ready" for what ever level they are running in...They are Buck Shope & Trish Jagoda...Both the class of east coat HT circuit! And have had the pleasure of running many a HT and few FT's with them both

As far as word of mouth a reputation, I only trained "near" him a few times at the canal.....But Know several folks who are good dog people in their own right that have sent dogs to him and that's Randy Bohn...Seems to have a stellar reputation with solid results that speak for themselves...


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Stephen Durrence (Sylvania, GA) is a young trainer who reads and understands dog behavior better than any of the old pro's I know of.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Jason Baker, young dog trainer for the Arthurs is supposed to be very good. Don't know him, just comments I have heard....


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 21, 2013)

Stephen Durrence is very, so is Chris Akin, Lyle Steinman, Richard Greer, Bobby Wills, J Paul Jackson etc...., all great SRS trainers.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Tim West said:


> Jason Baker, young dog trainer for the Arthurs is supposed to be very good. Don't know him, just comments I have heard....


I know Jason Baker very well, he was with the Arthurs, but now is on his own.
He still uses the Sandhill Kennels and properties but Is now Baker Retievers.
Jason, works with young dogs from six months through Qual. Jasons record speaks for itself, he is awesome!


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

The mark of a GREAT dog is one that qualifies EVERY year for the NRCCS or NARCCS. Comenserately, the mark of a GREAT pro is one who qualifies dogs EVERY year for the NRCCS. After that choose your stage-but never forget that if over the years that pro has never or rarely qualified or run Nationals, you probably will have a "friend" who has proven themselves to be ineffective for the goal-a nice guy?perhaps. Willing to accept money for mediocracy? Yes. If you want to become a 300 hitter you study those who have done so. Why spend wasted time with a nice person who has PROVEN their ineptitude over many years? Unless you need a friend and have lots of disposable funds.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Good post Lanse.

For today we will keep it simple and in real time, and use what's going on here on th East coast.

Tar Heel calbacks in the Open http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...411-Tar-heel&p=1196960&viewfull=1#post1196960

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=6412

Looks like it's the ED, Alan, Garry/Elizebath show.

john


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Out of all these posts, no costs to train are mentioned....is this a taboo question?


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

When I called around 3 years ago (I'm in eastern PA but I was looking around the east coast in general) it was:

Gun dog hunt test pros: $500-$800. I was surprised how few had master level dogs too and were STILL asking that much.
Field Trial trainers: $800-$1000

Those prices did not include bird costs and such.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Marissa E. said:


> When I called around 3 years ago (I'm in eastern PA but I was looking around the east coast in general) it was:
> 
> Gun dog hunt test pros:_* $500-$800. I was surprised how few had master level dogs too and were STILL asking that much.*_
> Field Trial trainers: $800-$1000
> ...


See this is where it gets into a heated debate. At $500/month that trainer is getting $16.67/day to feed, board, train, and otherwise care for your animal. In my area if you were to board a yorkie it would cost more than that. And as far as not having very many master dogs, that all depends on the clientele. There are a lot of folks out there that may not have any desire to campaign their dogs but just want a hunting dog/family companion. On top of that those are usually the type of people that are not out buying the most high drive/high trainability type dogs, thus in a lot of cases making it much harder on that particular trainer. So, there are two ways to view it. The first, "Damn, that's a car payment!" or "Wow, that's a lot of bang for my buck."


----------



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Tony Marshall said:


> See this is where it gets into a heated debate. At $500/month that trainer is getting $16.67/day to feed, board, train, and otherwise care for your animal. In my area if you were* to board a yorkie it would cost more than that*. And as far as not having very many master dogs, that all depends on the clientele. *There are a lot of folks out there that may not have any desire to campaign their dogs but just want a hunting dog/family companion.* On top of that those are usually the type of people that are not out buying the most high drive/high trainability type dogs, thus in a lot of cases making it much harder on that particular trainer. * So, there are two ways to view it. The first, "Damn, that's a car payment!" or "Wow, that's a lot of bang for my buck*."


I've owned labs in the past but when it comes to training, I'm a newbie. However, in my limited time preparing for a pup and eventually hunt test, I've found Tony's statements to be spot on....especially the bolded.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Tony Marshall said:


> See this is where it gets into a heated debate. At $500/month that trainer is getting $16.67/day to feed, board, train, and otherwise care for your animal. In my area if you were to board a yorkie it would cost more than that. And as far as not having very many master dogs, that all depends on the clientele. There are a lot of folks out there that may not have any desire to campaign their dogs but just want a hunting dog/family companion. On top of that those are usually the type of people that are not out buying the most high drive/high trainability type dogs, thus in a lot of cases making it much harder on that particular trainer. So, there are two ways to view it. The first, "Damn, that's a car payment!" or "Wow, that's a lot of bang for my buck."


I said it surprised me, nothing else... I don't say there was anything WRONG with it, or not to use them to train your dog. Btw I was surprised by the people asking the $800 not the low end


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Marissa E. said:


> I said it surprised me, nothing else... I don't say there was anything WRONG with it, or not to use them to train your dog. Btw I was surprised by the people asking the $800 not the low end


I understand. It just never ceases to amaze me. I charge $450/month and people act like I asked their wife to take her shirt off for me! It's a lot of work no matter what type of dog you are training.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tony Marshall said:


> I charge $450/month .


Maybe you should be boarding Yorkies..;-)


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

EdA said:


> Maybe you should be boarding Yorkies..;-)


True that!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

For trial dogs, most charge $750 to $850 per month plus birds, heartworm, flea and tick, plus trial fees.
It ain't cheap to play the big dog game!!!


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

When you write the check each month, you had better have the idea in your mind that you're writing it to the best professional dog trainer for you out there. Otherwise....?

JD


----------



## 1goodog (May 3, 2013)

JDogger said:


> When you write the check each month, you had better have to the best professional dog trainer for you out there. Otherwise....?
> 
> JD


 #Truth
Otherwise--it's a pitiful waste


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Mike Lardy, without a doubt. He took dog training out of the dark ages. 

Costs now probably $1000-$1200 per month (providing you have a worthy enough dog) and worth every penny. Probably 50 dogs waiting their spot for a hole to open up at all times.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Jim Harvey said:


> Mike Lardy, without a doubt. He took dog training out of the dark ages.
> 
> Costs now probably $1000-$1200 per month (providing you have a worthy enough dog) and worth every penny. Probably 50 dogs waiting their spot for a hole to open up at all times.


I heard from a good source Lardy is double that $2500/month with 12-month contract.


----------



## KEB (Jul 23, 2012)

that's intense but its even crazier to pay someone who doesn't know what they're doing any amount of money and people do it all the time.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

See the link by State below. A lot of the pros in Minn. and Wisconsin come down to GA in the Winter.

http://www.prta.net/PRTA/State.html


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Jim Harvey said:


> Mike Lardy, without a doubt. He took dog training out of the dark ages.
> 
> Costs now probably $1000-$1200 per month (providing you have a worthy enough dog) and worth every penny. Probably 50 dogs waiting their spot for a hole to open up at all times.


Good to see you posting, Jim.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Thomas D said:


> Good to see you posting, Jim.



Thanks, Tom! Really miss a lot of the folks, especially the ones like you.

Yes, wrong about the price, heck, looked at my records and Handjem was at 1500 when I was training. But, you know the old saying, "you get what you pay for". That statement couldn't be more true in this situation.


----------



## coresounder1 (May 4, 2017)

Hunter Street at Price Farm is a great young up and coming guy that has been doing some great things over the last couple of years. 

He might be a bit young in the game to consider the "best". But as for someone who will be in the game for a long time and you can grow with him, I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Subscribe to retriever results and you can look at the data ( other than cost) for dogs and professionals. It’s a great resource and the weekly emails with the previous week’s summary is excellent. RR tracks the rankings of professionals by total points for AA and Derby. I have not seen the HT issue but suspect it is similar.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sabireley said:


> Subscribe to retriever results and you can look at the data ( other than cost) for dogs and professionals. It’s a great resource and the weekly emails with the previous week’s summary is excellent. RR tracks the rankings of professionals by total points for AA and Derby. I have not seen the HT issue but suspect it is similar.


This x 100........results...results...results


----------

